# Voices and music are too high pitched



## jlangtry (Jun 12, 2008)

All the sounds and music coming from my computer speakers are high pitched, even live radio. Everyone sounds like elves. Has anyone heard of this ? Any assistance greatly appreciated By the way when I synchronize to my Ipod, it sounds normal again.


----------



## vicguaj (Jun 16, 2008)

I am new to this whole concept so please bear with me. I too am having speaker problems on my Win XP, SP2. It seems that I have a conflict between Realtek HD and the Windows controls??? I'm sure that you are not supposed to have to sinc the two up to fix the problem (Even though I tried.) Do you have more than just the Windows volume control too? I don't know which to use. There is an update ready for the Realtek but that bombed when I tried it and took the sound away from my WMP, but left beautiful sound using their testing of volume???

HELP.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

It sounds as if someone played a joke on you and messed with your Realtek audio control panel. The Realtek drivers for whatever reason has built-in reverb effects and a pitch bender built in. (In most cases from my experiences with AC'97 and the HD chips)

I guess the engineers got bored and started adding effects to the driver. If you zero out the pitch bender your audio should sound normal once again. Good luck!


----------



## luckliesinheart (Aug 6, 2008)

try this, if you have realtek audio, look at the karaoke thing in effects, and switch it to o if it is anything other than that


----------

